# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  προβλημα με τον ηχο στο ΗΔΤ-380

## peiperakos

καλησπέρα σε όλους, έχω τον παραπάνω
*αποκωδικοποιητη και έχω το εξής πρόβλημα ενώ έχω στα μισά του ήχου την τηλεόραση και παίζω με*την ένταση του mpeg/4 όταν την χαμηλώνω εντελώς απο τον αποκωδικοποιητη ακούγετε ένας βόμβος μέσα από το μεγάφωνο κάπου στο νετ διάβασα οτι πιθανόν να εφθηνετε το καλωδιο SCART (αυτο ξέχασα να το πω οτι ειμαι συνδεμενοσ με SCART γιατι η τηλεόραση ειναι της παλιάς γενιάς) ειναι πιθανόν κατι τέτοιο? και επίσης διάβασα και ενα αλλο ενδεχομαινο που διχνει να δουλεύει σε μενα αλλα δεν ειναι και πολύ πρακτικό.. έχω full την ένταση απο τον αποκωδικοποιητη και οταν ρυθμίζω την ένταση απο την τηλεόραση δεν δημιουργείτε αφτο το πρόβλημα ?? έχετε καμοια αποψη σας εχει τυχη σε κανέναν αφτο ?

----------


## ^Active^

Σχεδον σε ολους οσοι ειναι με scart. Κακος παιζεις με τον ηχο του αποκωδικοιητη να κλεινεις την ενταση απο το κοντρολ της τηλεορασης.

----------

